# Question regrding to Ok to Board STamp



## kismatco (Oct 3, 2012)

Hey guys i am self employed and recently setup a FZ Company in UAE and also got visa how ever i am required ok to board stamp which is required to board on plane , What should i do about it ?

Thanks


----------



## Khuldun (Apr 13, 2011)

You just call/visit your airline office and present the visa for UAE. They will put an OK to Board stamp on your ticket as well as updating their system with your record. 

Hope that helps.


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

Schedule a flight to a nearby country...


----------

